# Working Holiday Visa expands to 35 years old?



## xmowglix (Jul 11, 2017)

So i heard that the Working Holiday Visa has expands to 35 years old? is this true? i havent seen it in the official AUS immigration website..

I never applied for working holiday visa anywhere. What do you need to bring? like certain amount of money and some employment letter from place you work in your original country? or you dont need those?

Im a Swedish citizenship FYI.


----------



## tijanaoc (Mar 13, 2017)

There was some talk of it a while back, but as far as I know it has not been implemented, nor is there any timeline for when it might be implemented.


----------



## Alice8 (Mar 28, 2017)

It was supposed to be extended to 35 years old, but the new legislation has been repealed on the 2d July 2017. Sorry xmowglix!


----------



## xmowglix (Jul 11, 2017)

Alice8 said:


> It was supposed to be extended to 35 years old, but the new legislation has been repealed on the 2d July 2017. Sorry xmowglix!


it says on the website theyre still working it out with the other partnering countries...? it didnt say anywhere that it has been cancelled.


----------

